# Xxxx Edges Out Vb As Our Favourite Beer



## DU99 (30/5/12)

> Victoria – Australia's entertainment capital, home of our best bars and restaurants and some of the world’s best coffee
> 
> But not, it seems, the home to Australia's best beer
> 
> ...






Wonder where they did this survey. :blink:


----------



## WSC (30/5/12)

Favourite and biggest seller are very different in my opinion.


----------



## bkmad (30/5/12)

DU99 said:


> Wonder where they did this survey. :blink:



And what are the other 40% of beer drinkers drinking? That survey only covers 60%


----------



## yum beer (30/5/12)

DU99 said:


> Wonder where they did this survey. :blink:




not a survey, sales figures.
at the local woolies when their restocking xxxx comes out on its own pallet, 3 or 4 rows high,

good beers come out in single boxes and not always weekly....

ocker bogans drink more beer than anyone else.....no one ever said it was good beer. xxxx might stand for f#*k, it might stand for shit, they'll still drink it.

My brother drinks TED, was having a whinge on the weekend about the change in flavour when they dropped the abv, still drinks it though,

blew his mind with an AG czech lager, but nothing gonna change, thats the mentality craft brewers are facing.

Be thankfull that you and I know better......mmm sounds like a song....


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

The other point is - whilst I try to educate those close to me - family & friends - about better beer, with varying success (my brother says "tried a lot of craft beers - they're all meh - and more expensive than <insert Eurolager>" - I can understand, Dan's craft offerings can be a bit bland at times) - do I want the average ocker, bogan suddenly clueing onto craft beer?

This might sound classist, but realistically, beer's image (quite a lot of it self-promoted) is that it is a swillers drink, made for Daz, Gaz, Shaz or Baz to knock a dozen of them over in a night, belch like an impacted bullock and recycle the next day as VB. Taste, flavour or quality are not high on their agenda.

If I drink craft beer, and someone sees me a. with a glass, not just a stubbie and/or b. if I can't get a glass, a stubbie of something without a canary yellow or bottle green label (or in a clear bottle) - they are immediately going to think "he's drinking something different" - and differentiate me from the pack.

I don't care about being differentiated from the pack, because I'm self-obsessed (I'll leave that to Corona drinkers with their lemon poking out of the bottle) - I want to be differentiated from the pack, because I drink beer not as an exercise in overconsumption of a poor, cheap, badly tasting, industrially produced drink, but because a well made beer is a tasty, complex drink born of its creator's care and creativity in it's own right and I wish to consume it for flavour and in moderation. 

Wine can be the same too, but I prefer good beer. If there is no good beer, and I don't feel like anything else, I'll drink water. I did at work's Melbourne Cup function last year.

So my answer is - leave megaswill to those who drink it to get drunk. Let the craft beer (and brewer's effort) be left for those who appreciate it for what it is.

Goomba


----------



## tomdavis (30/5/12)

Interesting reading, but I would struggle with any of those....


----------



## 1975sandman (30/5/12)

Gotta love this comment from the news.com.au website:


Oki doki of Carlton Posted at 11:59 PM May 29, 2012 
The real mystery is how they get the cats to squat over so many bottles...... A shocking drop... Only surpassed by 3.1% of sadists drinking corona.... That is enough to drive a man to drink!


GOLD! :lol:


----------



## Spiesy (30/5/12)

WSC said:


> Favourite and biggest seller are very different in my opinion.


Yep... even more so when it comes to "best" and "biggest selling".

I'd imagine Australia's biggest selling car is not exactly the *best* car in the world...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

Spiesy said:


> Yep... even more so when it comes to "best" and "biggest selling".
> 
> I'd imagine Australia's biggest selling car is not exactly the *best* car in the world...



Corolla is pretty close - though cars are a bit like beer - what is good is contingent on what is wanted out of a car.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/12)

I wonder how many litres get drunk at lang park every game. 
They only sell XXXX gold as far as I remember..


----------



## mattyra (30/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I wonder how many litres get drunk at lang park every game.
> They only sell XXXX gold as far as I remember..



I think a lot of sporting events are like this. I went to a local event and you could only drink Hahn premium light or XXXX. I think they try to curb alcohol fueled violence, or try to make as much money out of it as possible.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/12)

and at 8 clams a schooner or some other exorbitant price.


----------



## winkle (30/5/12)

They were selling only VB Gold at one point, but the punters just fuelled up outside and then refused to buy anything in the stadium - as you would do.


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/12)

On the way back from Sydney on the XPT last year it was an overnight trip, nothing to see, boooring and the bar only serves mid / light beer and little plastic bottles of wine. You are limited to two drinks per hour ( there used to be a bit of loutish behaviour apparently so they nipped that one). 

So I survived by tanking up at the Railway Buffet Bar at Central (you really must visit that bar, $4 schooners of Reschs Draught and it's straight out of the Edwardian era, even the guy with the white shirt, waistcoat and bow tie behind the bar) then on the train as soon as they opened the bar I steadily sank XXXX gold stubbies and wine for six hours. Staff didn't bat an eyelid, even had the wine bottle out for me on the hour as I was drinking a rather cheeky little red.  

Did the trick, Rocklea before I knew it :lol: 
That's the only time I've ever knowingly drunk Gold.


----------



## Spiesy (30/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Corolla is pretty close - though cars are a bit like beer - what is good is contingent on what is wanted out of a car.


Cool... you take a Corolla, I'll take a Maserati.


----------



## Spiesy (30/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> I steadily sank XXXX gold stubbies and wine for six hours.


red card.


----------



## Wolfy (30/5/12)

WSC said:


> Favourite and biggest seller are very different in my opinion.


That's totally true, I know numerous people who buy their beer based on price alone, and mid-strength XXXX is cheaper than most anything else.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

Spiesy said:


> Cool... you take a Corolla, I'll take a Maserati.



So will I - when my non-existent wealthy rich benefactor gives me the billions I'm entitled to 

Unfortunately, they're few and far between, which is why Corollas sell more than Maseratis.

At least the disparity in price between good and rubbish beer is small enough to place good beer in the reach of the average person.

Goomba


----------



## Murcluf (30/5/12)

What's the deal....... No RIS's, ESB's, Bock's, Strong Ale's, Barley Wines, IPA, Tripel's etc. More like "We surveyed 100 hand bag whipped soft cocks and these are the types of flavourless dribble their wives or mothers will let the drink when they are allowed too have something a stronger then milk from a bowl on the floor!"


----------



## WarmBeer (30/5/12)

Murcluf said:


> What's the deal....... No RIS's, ESB's, Bock's, Strong Ale's, Barley Wines, IPA, Tripel's etc. More like "We surveyed 100 hand bag whipped soft cocks and these are the types of flavourless dribble their wives or mothers will let the drink when they are allowed too have something a stronger then milk from a bowl on the floor!"


I don't think you quite understand tribal mentality, "I drink what my mates are drinking, so they don't think I'm different/less of a man"


----------



## QldKev (30/5/12)

haha, not only do we kick those southern states in the Rugby, we now do in beers sales too :lol:


----------



## Nick JD (30/5/12)

I like XXXX because it's not made with PoR. Every other Aussie Lager is essentially the same beer.


----------



## Mattress (30/5/12)

I don't know about the rules at other sporting venues but Canberra stadium won't let you take glass in to the ground, but don't have a problem with homebrew in PET bottles.

The Brumbies loss to the Reds last week was a little bit easier to handle after a few glasses of my own knowing I wasn't paying $8.00 for Tooheys


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

Try living in Qld - you can't take a damn thing in - you get patted down and searched like a crim to make sure that you aren't taking anything in that might possibly reduce the stadium's ability to fleece you dry, whilst watching your favourite sporting team, nor anything that might provide you with the slightest amusement not related sporting event.

And then, they only sell midstrength at overpriced prices.

Gabba = can't take a beach ball or drums, or anything fun (like the West Indies actually do). Result = sterile environment.
Suncorp Stadium = searched before you walk through the gates, anything of value is confiscated. Can't take in beer cans, or even a plastic bottle of coke. Charge $6 for a can of Cascade Premium light or $7 (IIRC) for XXXX Gold.

My team (finally, after Channel 9 screwing with us for the last 2 3/4 months) gets to play on a Sunday afternoon. Not only do I have to put up with the incessant whining of supporters from another state saying "it's your team's fault our team doesn't get a go on telly" (even when it's not - our team rates, your team doesn't and our club gets no control over scheduling), but even worse than that - XXXX Gold.

Hence the reason I never go to the cricket, league, union anymore, and rarely Football games (and it's only because the Roar tickets are uber cheap).

/rant


----------



## kalbarluke (30/5/12)

That survey says more about marketing than beer.


----------



## WSC (30/5/12)

kalbarluke said:


> That survey says more about marketing than beer.


Price and distribution are the drivers big time!


----------



## Asha05 (30/5/12)

Experienced my first xxxx gold about 3 weeks ago on my honeymoon, road trip from Vic to Darwin...Didnt know they made beeer flavoured cordial...Flat and crap...! And VB...It is what it is...you either like it or hate it...!


----------



## michael_aussie (30/5/12)

lazy brew said:


> Gotta love this comment from the news.com.au website:
> 
> 
> Oki doki of Carlton Posted at 11:59 PM May 29, 2012
> ...


ironically the only one out of the beers listed I would drink is Corona.

I don't think it is all bad news ... a large % of the large % unlisted would have chosen quality craft beers. 
As a beer drinking nation our tastes are improving.


----------



## Batz (30/5/12)

Craft beer will cost around $25.00 a carton more than XXXX Gold etc, there are people out there that find a carton of Gold a real luxury once a week.

I don't find those figures surprising at all.

batz


----------



## manticle (30/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> The other point is - whilst I try to educate those close to me - family & friends - about better beer, with varying success (my brother says "tried a lot of craft beers - they're all meh - and more expensive than <insert Eurolager>" - I can understand, Dan's craft offerings can be a bit bland at times) - do I want the average ocker, bogan suddenly clueing onto craft beer?
> 
> This might sound classist, but realistically, beer's image (quite a lot of it self-promoted) is that it is a swillers drink, made for Daz, Gaz, Shaz or Baz to knock a dozen of them over in a night, belch like an impacted bullock and recycle the next day as VB. Taste, flavour or quality are not high on their agenda.
> 
> ...



Beer is traditionally/historically a working person's/peasant's drink. The industrialised version of that (a la the blokey image of which you speak) is shit irritating marketting but by the same token, I'd like to see beer remain accessible to the people who made it what it is. God forbid it become the domain only of toffs.

I'm also not such a beer snob that I would turn down carlton draught/whatever at a work function as beer also has and always has had a context. I won't eat sheep's eyeballs at home but if I got offered one among people who consume them regularly, I'll have a nibble. If the nibble makes the pain and social awkwardness of hanging out with some of my managers get dulled a bit, then all the more reason.

Snobbery and beer appreciation/knowledge are separate things.


I'm not sure this above article should be a big surprise to anyone. Do any of you guys listen to pop music or mainstream radio or watch commercial television?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

manticle said:


> Beer is traditionally/historically a working person's/peasant's drink. The industrialised version of that (a la the blokey image of which you speak) is shit irritating marketting but by the same token, I'd like to see beer remain accessible to the people who made it what it is. God forbid it become the domain only of toffs.
> 
> I'm also not such a beer snob that I would turn down carlton draught/whatever at a work function as beer also has and always has had a context. I won't eat sheep's eyeballs at home but if I got offered one among people who consume them regularly, I'll have a nibble. If the nibble makes the pain and social awkwardness of hanging out with some of my managers get dulled a bit, then all the more reason.
> 
> ...



I should have added that I don't drink most aussie swill, because it gives me a blinding headache! 

Had a Carlton Mid at the football last year - Saturday night game. I was still paying for it monday.

But I take what you say on board. Snobbery appears ugly, and I'm not engaging in some class conscious pontifical self-obsession. I'm just saying that Carlton/Tooheys/XXXX/VB or whatever, firstly isn't my cup of tea - and given that it's image is industrial swill, and part of our binge drinking culture (along with premixes) - I don't want to be associated with that image.

I drink beer because I like the flavour and I like beer with flavour. I had a guy at the bottlo a few months back sneer at me when I got a Brisbane Bitter ("we used to call it Brisbane River") can - courtesy of CUB holding onto their IP. I actually liked it and went through a phase of buying that for about 2 weeks, but given I normally buy <insert craft beer here>, he thought it a massive step back. In truth - I thought it was a nice malty, balanced easy drinking beer.


----------



## Maheel (30/5/12)

Tooheys Extra Dry 4.4 per cent

i think it was my effort alone that put them above CUB mid with my effort at the local footy club last wed watching the footy...

F$#% i was crook the next day :icon_vomit: 

taught me not to drink megaswill :lol:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

Maheel said:


> Tooheys Extra Dry 4.4 per cent
> 
> i think it was my effort alone that put them above CUB mid with my effort at the local footy club last wed watching the footy...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're still a little hungover!

I barfed - one beer and I barfed. I understand your pain, Maheel.

Goomba


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/12)

Soft. My body doesn't discriminate. 
Beer, GET IN ME.


----------



## Rob S (30/5/12)

I'm off to a mate's place tomorrow with a 30 block of xxxx cans. He's a mechanic and he's tearing down my ride on mower & rebuilding it. He drinks gold and we plan on drinking most of the day. Gold has its time and place.

On a side note, just finished listening to 2UE from Sydney talking about this survey. After all the talk about mainstream beers, the host asked the expert what his favourite beers were. His number 1 was Burleigh Heads Brewery 28 Pale Ale.....fitting end to the segment if you ask me.


----------



## daemon (30/5/12)

I haven't had XXXX Gold in a while but a few months ago had a couple of glasses of XXXX Heavy. The first glass was because I was being polite but surprisingly it had some hints of hop flavour and a slight malt taste to it so I had to have another glass to confirm. Not sure if the tallies were young that made the difference but while I wouldn't go out of my way to drink it, I certainly wasn't offended by it!

On the other hand, a recent function I went to had Cascade Light, Carlton Mid and VB as the beer choices. Tried the mid (it'd been a few years since I'd last had it), it was gassy and flavourless. Cascade was no better (as expected), but after two of them I'd had enough. I wasn't even contemplating trying the VB


----------



## yum beer (30/5/12)

Maheel said:


> Tooheys Extra Dry 4.4 per cent
> 
> i think it was my effort alone that put them above CUB mid with my effort at the local footy club last wed watching the footy...
> 
> ...



my younger brother drinks TED and was telling me on the weekend how its the only beer that doesnt make him crook and he drinks 4 square 6 packs a day, normally 
2 stubbies before breakfast...mind you I think the 'other' beers he referred to were Carlton Cold and VB, he's such a ******* beer snob....


----------



## Aydos (30/5/12)

I drink mid's at the soccer game in Brisbane, which is right next door to the xxxx brewery (work that one out) and I don't mind it. My brother in law swears by xxxx, I will drink it but it has to be really cold. I feel the same as another poster, if there is nothing else going around then I will drink the megaswill. ;-) B)


----------



## stux (30/5/12)

When in Melbourne, I don't mind a jug or three of Carlton Draught at a pub near the brewery. Quite nice when it actually has aroma!


----------



## super_simian (31/5/12)

Blech, I work at a bar across the road from CUB (you work it out) and Dra*ugh*t still tastes awful. I do love the warm Weetbix aroma wafting across work some afternoons though...


----------



## Muggus (31/5/12)

Interesting how the statistics change in different areas.
The bottlo I work at in Newcastle Tooheys New outsells VB 4:1, with XXXX in second place, still doubling VB sales.
Also interesting NOT to see Hahn Super Dry, which we sell twice the volume of compared to its CUB counterpart, Pure Blonde.
Having said that, the Newcaste/Hunter region is pretty much regarded as being a "Tooheys" area.

Also interesting to note, growing up in Sydney, how the hell XXXX could be remotely up there!? 
Sure, different story, in Newy, but in Sydney, particularly 5+ years ago, you'd be hard pressed to find XXXX Gold in a stubbie at a pub, let alone off tap! Having said that, drinking trends are a changing, many shifting towards the mid strength.


----------



## Truman42 (31/5/12)

Megaswillers can be educated if you get them away from the herd. I take samples of my HB into work for the guys to try, (All Megaswillers or spirit drinkers). And when were owed cartons for jobs I tell them LCPA or 4 Pines stout, something different each time.
They give me their feedback and have actually started to appreciate craft beer. To the point that some of them now text me on the weekends when there at a bottlo to ask what they should buy, or my thoughts on a craft beer their considering.

The downside is I now have to take more samples in each time..


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/5/12)

Used to work in the Vicinity of XXXX brewery, next door to Stadium where I occasionally watch football during summer.

Interesting smell comes over - it actually smells like brewery smell.

But it is still not enough to get me to drink it.

Ironically now, I wish I worked in that vicinity because the scratch bar is there. But glad I got out of that job - the guy was a psycho.

Goomba


----------



## Murcluf (31/5/12)

:icon_offtopic: ish Article in today's Independant Daily



> How we gave Australia a XXXX
> Kevin Naughton
> 
> NOW that Queenslands XXXX beer has become the Australias biggest-selling brew, its time we revealed that the distinctive brand started in South Australia.
> ...


----------



## petesbrew (31/5/12)

surely tooheys old could've got in the list.
Oh that's right the average joe "doesn't like dark beers"


----------



## mattyra (31/5/12)

petesbrew said:


> surely tooheys old could've got in the list.
> Oh that's right the average joe "doesn't like dark beers"



Was thinking the same thing  .

In all seriousness we sell more Tooheys Old then anything else. Almost 2 kegs to 1 of the others, we also have a variety of age groups that come through.

I am sure it is all the old drinkers that come in during the day. Still a sale is a sale.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/5/12)

Old is great. Pretty rare on tap up here though.


----------



## stux (31/5/12)

Murcluf said:


> All we can really say about that is that it’s no longer technically a XXXX strength beer – and we thought of the name first



More of a XX then?

Analogous to the scottish shilling beers, 60/-,70/- & 80/-, similar time period too.


----------



## winkle (31/5/12)

Murcluf said:


> :icon_offtopic: ish Article in today's Independant Daily



I think that x-amount of English breweries thought of X, XX, XXX, XXXX up to 6X before anyone down here


----------



## pk.sax (31/5/12)

long time ago, I heard the terms sec, double sec & triple sec referring to light, dry and extra dry beer respectively. Pretty sure the x, xx & xxx are just 'same sounding' and easier to put on the bottle. xxxx is a joke, whichever way you see it


----------



## winkle (31/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> long time ago, I heard the terms sec, double sec & triple sec referring to light, dry and extra dry beer respectively. Pretty sure the x, xx & xxx are just 'same sounding' and easier to put on the bottle. xxxx is a joke, whichever way you see it


and a lot easier to spell/read. (hmmm, more like xx1/2 these days and heading south?)


----------



## pk.sax (31/5/12)

winkle said:


> and a lot easier to spell/read. (hmmm, xx1/2 these days?)


I was trying to avoid commenting on qld'rs spelling/writing prowess ...

Hey

(I've caught myself imbibing the vernacular too!)


----------



## winkle (31/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> I was trying to avoid commenting on qld'rs spelling/writing prowess ...
> 
> Hey
> 
> (I've caught myself imbibing the vernacular too!)



Sorry, fighting the cat for keyboard space while having a beer may have lost some meaning to that post.


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

manticle said:


> I'm also not such a beer snob that I would turn down carlton draught/whatever at a work function as beer also has and always has had a context. I won't eat sheep's eyeballs at home but if I got offered one among people who consume them regularly, I'll have a nibble. If the nibble makes the pain and social awkwardness of hanging out with some of my managers get dulled a bit, then all the more reason.



Just on this note - I was at a work event at which there was a few hours of free booze on Wednesday night. Only available beer was bottled Carlton or cascade light. I'd think one of melbourne's biggest exhibition openings could at least spring for James Squire.

I drank Carlton and while I will stick to what I said above, it is pretty ******* awful rubbish. I tried smelling it at one point.

Not quite sure what that was. Better, marginally from tap.

Then I convinced a bunch of people that I was with that we should go to Beer Deluxe. They arrived ahead of me and decided it would be fun to buy a few bottles of champagne for the table.

I don't go to beer deluxe for the champagne.


----------



## Bribie G (2/6/12)

Stepdaughter's BF brought round a six of XXXX heavy for a BBQ at Easter and it got left behind - he's a non drinker and was being nice. ( I think this is QLD only, it's the 4.7% brew not the gnats piss mid). 

I'm out of gas and can't get any till Monday sooooo





As the first beer of the day and after a few tins it's not actually too objectionable, and has a nice sweet hop aroma. No filthy metallic mouse crap taste like VB.


----------



## TidalPete (2/6/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Used to work in the Vicinity of XXXX brewery, next door to Stadium where I occasionally watch football during summer.
> Interesting smell comes over - it actually smells like brewery smell.
> Goomba



It's the malt as you well know Goomba? Beautifull smell! :icon_drool2: My wife's cousin lived with it for a few years as a newly-ordained minister at the church (long gone) next door on the western side of the brewery.
Used to be a maintenance fitter there (not the church  ) in the '60's for two years or so. Two free pots twice a day. Being young & single I finally chucked it in because the shift work kept me away from the beach & all its attractions.
TP


----------



## dammag (2/6/12)

XXXX Bitter is my preferred choice of the mainstream brewers. (as I type this I am sipping on a Coopers Sparkling out of a tallie). When I go to a pub and ask for a XXXX they start pouring me a Gold and I have to say no, a bitter thanks. The Gold seems to be a standard pub drink up here in QLD. Luckily the only pub I ever drift by for a beer has just put Coopers Pale Ale on tap for $5 a schooner. While I am a sparkling man a Pale Ale on tap does have a nice taste.

I bought a carton of Coopers Sparkling Ale tallies last night for $50. A carton of XXXX would have cost near that. Little Creatures Pale Ale was $60 a carton. By the look of the assortment of real beer available I believe the average person is at least willing to experiment. I went to a BBQ last weekend and a guy there gave me a taste of a beer he bought that came in a single box for a single bottle. I think it cost him $9 but it was superb.

Times are changing.


----------



## Batz (2/6/12)

I remember the smell from Coopers Brewery when my Mum shopped Adeladie city centre, of course Coppers have moved from that location now. They where really good smells even to a 8-10 year old.


----------



## Bribie G (2/6/12)

SWMBO and her sister grew up in Ultimo in Sydney in a tiny terrace house and walked to school past the Tooth's Brewery on Parramatta Road.

When I took up AG brewing she came into the garage to see what was happening, I was boiling and she was 7 years old again, and burst into tears.


----------



## Batz (2/6/12)

dammag said:


> XXXX Bitter is my preferred choice of the mainstream brewers. (as I type this I am sipping on a Coopers Sparkling out of a tallie). When I go to a pub and ask for a XXXX they start pouring me a Gold and I have to say no, a bitter thanks. The Gold seems to be a standard pub drink up here in QLD. Luckily the only pub I ever drift by for a beer has just put Coopers Pale Ale on tap for $5 a schooner. While I am a sparkling man a Pale Ale on tap does have a nice taste.
> 
> Times are changing.




Talk to your pub, Kin Kin is a tiny pub but has both Cooper Pale and Tooheys Old now on tap as well as all the usual meggas. I'm hoping soon we will feature a beer of the month being some type of craft brew, it's going to be my baby.


----------



## whitegoose (2/6/12)

I find this really interesting as over here in Perth, *NOBODY* drinks XXXX. It's virtually unknown.


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

Where's Perth?


----------



## Batz (2/6/12)

whitegoose said:


> I find this really interesting as over here in Perth, *NOBODY* drinks XXXX. It's virtually unknown.



Really? I drank it in Dampier 8 years ago, it was cheaper than Emu Bittter.


----------



## Murcluf (2/6/12)

winkle said:


> I think that x-amount of English breweries thought of X, XX, XXX, XXXX up to 6X before anyone down here


Thankfully I have done a little more research into South Australian brewing history than a journo from a indi paper. Just to say you are correct, Adelaide's early breweries used the English X system on there beers including the Walkerville brewery.


----------



## whitegoose (2/6/12)

Batz said:


> Really? I drank it in Dampier 8 years ago, it was cheaper than Emu Bittter.


Sure, it's not impossible to find, and I've never been to Dampier - just saying it is sooooo far away from being "the most popular beer" it's quite strange to hear it's so popular elsewhere in aus. It's just not a common beet at all!


----------



## Nick JD (2/6/12)

I used to drink XXXX Bitter when I lived in Sydney, just to shit the locals. 

"Oi, fark! Whadarya drinkin that shit for?"

"Sorry fellas. Should I be drinking a Victorian beer?"

"xxxxxxxxxx".


----------



## Brewman_ (3/6/12)

manticle said:


> Just on this note - I was at a work event at which there was a few hours of free booze on Wednesday night. Only available beer was bottled Carlton or cascade light. I'd think one of melbourne's biggest exhibition openings could at least spring for James Squire.
> 
> Then I convinced a bunch of people that I was with that we should go to Beer Deluxe. They arrived ahead of me and decided it would be fun to buy a few bottles of champagne for the table.
> 
> I don't go to beer deluxe for the champagne.



The horror. I feel your pain on this one. Been there.

On the four X, I am not really surprised it has taken over VB. There's been some really good ad campaigns on this stuff.


Fear_n_loath


----------

